# PWM frequency



## nogas1 (Aug 25, 2010)

300Amp 48v 4khz controller, for ev can any 1 tell me if 4khz is ok (i dont mind the ween).

Is there any reason why i should not continue operate my ev motor at 4khz.

Thanks.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I doubt there are many here that can field the question with the knowledge and experience to answer with authority. I can say that controllers in the past have operated around that frequency and even lower. It should be fine to do that, but the motor will whine.


----------



## nogas1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank u EVfun, u hav put my mind at ezz.


----------

